# My new HRPs *Pics*



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

These little guys are cool fish.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh wow! Very beautiful tank, setup, and HRP's.  :thumb:

I love your setup it looks very natural! Good job


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

CiChLiD LoVeR128 said:


> Oh wow! Very beautiful tank, setup, and HRP's.  :thumb:
> 
> I love your setup it looks very natural! Good job


Thanks!


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Bkeen*

Great looking tank. How many HRPs are there? I hope you have good luck with them pairing off and keep us updated on their progress.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

cage623 said:


> *Bkeen*
> 
> Great looking tank. How many HRPs are there? I hope you have good luck with them pairing off and keep us updated on their progress.


6 right now- I'm hoping they pair off. They're still rather small right now though.


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

They're starting to get a lot more blue on them and some gave a reddish orange sheen on their fins.  I'll try to get pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## Chris2500DK (Feb 15, 2006)

Cuties


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Chris2500DK said:


> Cuties


thanks!


----------



## Blademan (Sep 20, 2008)

Tank and fish look very nice :thumb: Pics as they grow please opcorn:


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

(F2, 2005)


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Good looking hrp's aquariam- :thumb: One of mine is getting the reddish color on his fins. I need to post some updated pics!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

Updated pics:




























The six HRPs are now five HRPs.  The big guy is ~3 inches or so.


----------



## PepoLD (Dec 9, 2009)

great tank!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

PepoLD said:


> great tank!


Thanks- the plant on the far left is the only one that has thrived in the tank- It divided on it's own, and is now draped all of the way across the tank, making a cool lighting effect in the water. I can't wait for some of these fish to pair off.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Lookin' good. I recently got a 2" male that is really coloring up nicely too. He's an aggressive little guy, challenging the bigger Cichlids.

....Bill


----------



## AquaticLove (Jul 13, 2010)

Cute lil guys!


----------



## Bkeen (Mar 13, 2009)

MonteSS said:


> Lookin' good. I recently got a 2" male that is really coloring up nicely too. He's an aggressive little guy, challenging the bigger Cichlids.
> 
> ....Bill


Thanks! I love these fish-


----------

